# Wie kann ich im Photoshop bilder , schrifte usw VERLINKEN?



## arda1985 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute 

Wie kann ich im Photoshop Bilder oder Schriften verlinken?

Geht das überhaupt? 

GBauche ich einen anderen Programm?

Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet währe ich echt dankbar.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Januar 2007)

Hai,

so ohne weiteres erst einmal nicht, da PS ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist.

Du kannst aber nach Image Ready wechseln und dein Bild dann für eine Webside "vorbereiten".

Vielleicht kann dir ja besser geholfen werden, wen du dein Problem genauer beschreibst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## arda1985 (11. Januar 2007)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

So ...

Ich habe eine Template runtergeladen.
Habe es mit PS bearbeitet und mit " save as for web"  gespeichert.

Darauf hin habe ich ein Ordner mit der Bezeichnung IMAGES bekommen.

Diesen Ordner habe ich dann in den runtergeladenen Template  kopiert.

Aber es funktoniert irgendwie nicht wenn ich dann unter INDEX nach gucke zeigt der mir alles halb an.


----------



## arda1985 (11. Januar 2007)

ok

Und wie kann ich denn mit Adobe Imageready verlinken?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2007)

Hai,

schau mal bei Pastor Picxel unter Photoshop Tutorials, Web Grafik mit Image Ready.

Da bekommst du sicherlich eine Menge weiterer Tipps. Für die Grundlagen in html ist die immer wieder gern gepostete selfhtml Seite die erste Anlaufstelle.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie dein Template aufgebaut ist, aber du musst dein in PS erstelltes Bild in IR "zerschneiden" (slicen) und dann die Slice als Verweis definieren.

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Grafiken anstelle von Verweistext definieren</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>Navigationsleisten</h1>

<p>
  <a href="home.htm"><img src="button1.jpg" width="160" height="34" border="0" alt="Home"></a>
  <a href="seite.htm"><img src="button2.jpg" width="160" height="34" border="0" alt="zurück"></a>
  <a href="seite.htm"><img src="button3.jpg" width="160" height="34" border="0" alt="weiter"></a>
  <a href="thema.htm"><img src="button4.jpg" width="160" height="34" border="0" alt="THEMA"></a>
</p>

<p>Was w&auml;re das Web ohne sie!</p>

</body>
</html>
```

so in der Art.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## arda1985 (13. Januar 2007)

Danke Stefan. Ich werde mal gucken.


----------

